# endlich ein haltbares Gamepad!



## Christor (13. September 2012)

Hi,

ich bin es langsam leid mir fast jedes Jahr ein neues Gamepad holen zu müssen. Ich spiele seit 10 Jahren mit Gamepads, hatte von Gravis bis Logitech fast alle Modelle und mehr  zwischen den Pfoten aber nichts hält einfach mal wirklich vernünftig lange durch! Dauernd geht was kaputt obwohl ich die Dinger nicht übermäßig hart behandel, spiele halt nur fast täglich eine Runde PES/früher Fifa. Mal sind Analogsticks nicht mehr in Ordnung und hängen oder das Steuerkreuz nudelt aus (ich bin Steuerkreuzspieler bei PESa) oder Tasten reagieren nicht mehr und so ist letztendlich nichts mehr richtig spielbar. Aktuell setze ich ein Saitek P3200 Rumble im XBOX Layout ein mit dem ich echt länger sehr zufrieden war, auch dem Steuerkreuz aber jetzt geht auf ein mal der Y Button nicht mehr, zum aus der Haut fahren!

Also ich hatte jetzt schon - an die ich mich aus dem stehgreif erinnere:
Gravis GamePad - irgendeins am 486 mit grünem, schmerzen bereitenden riesen Steuerkreuz aber etlichen Stunden GP1 Spaß. 
Gravis GamePad Pro - auch noch nix USB 
Microsoft Sidewinder - ne zeitlang war das echt cool, irgendwann Kabeldefekt
Logitech Gamepad Wingman Gameport/USB - ein Handschmeichler in Spaceform, mein absoluter Favorit, xboxstyle bevor die xbox style war  leider Steuerkreuzdefekt
2x Logitech Gamepad Wingman Rumblepad - der minderwertigste Schrott, flogen ganz früh die Analogsticks ab und Reglerteil...
Logitech PC RumblePad 2 - Analogsticks defekt -.-
Logitech Precision Gamepad - zu wenig Knöpfe
Logitech PC RumblePad 2 Cordless - Steuerkreuz durchgenudelt, damit nicht mehr spielbar
2x Logitech Dual Action Gamepad - Tasten, Kreuz, Sticks, irgendwas immer mit der Zeit..
2x PSX Controller mit Adapter - funktionierte aber nie richtig gut, außerdem ist das Tastensteuerkreuz sehr seltsam
Diverse NoName Pads - Fingerschmerz!
Saitek Rumble  P3200 - nach echt krasser Umgewöhnung vom PSX Style super zufrieden und jetzt ist schon wieder ne Taste tot  -.-

Könnt ihr irgendwas empfehlen was echt lange hält? Ich hatte gehofft der XBOX artige Controller hält länger, da das ganze ja auf Konsolen ausgelegt ist und an sich schon mit das beste sein sollte... Klar habe ich manche Pads auch schon repariert und zerlegt, aber meist half reinigen einfach nicht mehr bzw. man hat gesehen es lang an den minderwertigen bzw. auf Verschleiß ausgelegten Konstruktionen....

Danke für Tipps!!


----------



## golani79 (13. September 2012)

Habe seit mittlerweile 3 Jahren ein XBox Pad im Einsatz mit dem ich ziemlich viel zocke (PC und XBox) und das funktioniert immer noch so gut wie am 1. Tag.


----------



## Milch-Mann (13. September 2012)

Würde Dir in diesem Fall auch zu einem Xbox Controller raten. Die sind wirklich hochwertig und recht schwer zu zerstören. Mittlerweile habe ich meine dritte Xbox mit je 2 Controllern - jeder dieser Controller lebt heute noch und funktioniert wunderbar.


----------



## Herbboy (13. September 2012)

Ich hab auch den xbox-Controller, meinen zweiten. Den ersten hab ich echt 5-6 mal auf den Steinboden gedonnert, dass sogar Teile abbrachen, und er funktonierte immer noch. Ich hab dann nur, weil der von Anfang an nen Mini-Fehler hatte, doch nen neuen gekauft.


Achte nur darauf, falls du die kabellose Version nimmst, dass es der "für Windows" ist, denn nur da ist der USB-Empfänger dabei, den man für den PC braucht. Bei dem günstigeren ohne den Zusatz "für windows" ist kein Empfänger dabei, den kannst Du nur an der xbox oder an einem PC, wo schon ein Empfänger vorhanden ist, betreiben.


----------



## Rabowke (14. September 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab auch den xbox-Controller, meinen zweiten. Den ersten hab ich echt 5-6 mal auf den Steinboden gedonnert, dass sogar Teile abbrachen, und er funktonierte immer noch. Ich hab dann nur, weil der von Anfang an nen Mini-Fehler hatte, doch nen neuen gekauft.[...]


WTF?!

Wie knallt man sein Gamepad 5-6x auf den Steinboden? 

Ich würde auch zum 360 Controller raten, allerdings eher zum Kabelgebundenen. An meiner 360 hab ich logischerweise den ohne Kabel, dort muss man doch recht häufig die Batterien wechseln bzw., da ich das play'n'charge kit habe, trotzdem mit einem Kabel verbinden.

Des Weiteren hatte ein Kumpel massive Probleme mit seinem BT Logitech Keyboard in Verbindung mit dem kabellosen 360 Pad. Die beiden Geräte haben sich gegenseitig gestört ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. September 2012)

Wie kann man solch einen Verschleiss an Gamepads haben ?! 
Ich glaube in fast 20 Jahren hatte ich vielleicht 3-4 Teile verschlissen. Meist waren es interne Kabelbrüche oder defekte Kontakte, wobei ich mich immer gefragt habe wie das möglich war, wo ich meine Agressionen nie an den Pads ausgelassen habe... 

Aktuell nutze ich primär ein schwarze XBOX360-Pad (Kabel), habe dann noch ein PS2-Duplikat von H&H, und noch irgendwo ein Billigteil für Notfälle (alte Spiele wie "Rayman 2" akzeptieren seltsamerweise nur dieses)...

Ich denke über die nächsten 10 Jahre (mindestens) muss ich mir über keine neuen Pads Gedanken machen.


----------



## Worrel (14. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie knallt man sein Gamepad 5-6x auf den Steinboden?


 1. Ausholen
2. Kräftig werfen. 
3. Repeat.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. September 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> 1. Ausholen
> 2. Kräftig werfen.
> 3. Repeat.


 Wissenschaftlich ausgedrückt:

Masse x Beschleunigung vs. harter Untergrund = defektes Gamepad !


----------



## Vordack (14. September 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Habe seit mittlerweile 3 Jahren ein XBox Pad im Einsatz mit dem ich ziemlich viel zocke (PC und XBox) und das funktioniert immer noch so gut wie am 1. Tag.


 
Dito.


----------



## Vordack (14. September 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wissenschaftlich ausgedrückt:
> 
> Masse x Beschleunigung vs. harter Untergrund = defektes Gamepad !


 
Im wissenschaftlichen gibt es den Begriff "vs." nicht.

Wäre es

(M x (B*G)) / U = defektes Gamepad? 

???

Die Geschwindigkeit, unabhängig von der Beschleunigung muss ja auch berücksichtigt werden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. September 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Im wissenschaftlichen gibt es den Begriff "vs." nicht.
> 
> Wäre es
> 
> ...



Es correcto. Ich habs heute nicht mehr so mit mathematischen Formeln, sieht man mal vom gewöhnlichen Dreisatz und so ab.
Ohne ein vernünftiges Nachschlagewerk wüsste ich heute nicht mal, wie ich die Flächen oder Volumen bestimmter geometrischer Formen berechnen kann.
Im Alltag braucht man sowas auch so gut wie gar nicht, es sei denn man hat beruflich damit zu tun.


----------



## Rabowke (14. September 2012)

*hust* Offtopic? *hust*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. September 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> *hust* Offtopic? *hust*


 Ja, ja, Herr Rektor !


----------



## Worrel (14. September 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Wäre es
> 
> (M x (B*G)) / U = defektes Gamepad?
> 
> ...


Man kann aus einer Formel nicht "defektes Gamepad" als Ergebnis haben. man kann allenfalls durch Zusammenspiel von Masse, Geschwindigkeit und Dauerfestigkeit berechnen, wie hoch die Kraft ist, die auf das Gamepad beim Aufprall einwirkt. Und einen Grenzwert in einer Versuchsreihe bestimmen, bei dem das Gamepad durchschnittlich kaputt geht. 

Was letztendlich in einer Aussage wie _"Wenn man das Gamepad mit mehr als 3m/s senkrecht auf einen Steinboden wirft, wird es kaputtgehen."_ enden könnte.

@topic:
Ich hab das*Logitech PC RumblePad 2* und bisher keine Probleme damit.


----------



## Christor (14. September 2012)

Okay, danke für die zahlreichen Antworten. Also ist der hier der richtige? Etwas komisch wo das Steuerkreuz sitzt aber naja, sicher nur Gewöhnungssache. Wieso kostet die Kabelversion aber mehr wie die Kabellose? Naja egal, ich bin eh Fan vom guten alten Kabel, dann teste ich den mal aus. Den Saitek hatte ich spontan im Laden gekauft da günstig und er sah aus wie eben ein original XBOX Controller...und Logitech hat genug an mir verdient.


----------



## Vordack (14. September 2012)

Christor schrieb:


> Okay, danke für die zahlreichen Antworten. Also ist der hier der richtige? Etwas komisch wo das Steuerkreuz sitzt aber naja, sicher nur Gewöhnungssache. Wieso kostet die Kabelversion aber mehr wie die Kabellose? Naja egal, ich bin eh Fan vom guten alten Kabel, dann teste ich den mal aus. Den Saitek hatte ich spontan im Laden gekauft da günstig und er sah aus wie eben ein original XBOX Controller...und Logitech hat genug an mir verdient.


 
Ja, das ist es. Das mit Kabel.

Ich hab übringens beide, das mit und ohne Kabel. Rein von der Reaktionszeit her ist das ohne Kabel auch super. Wegen dem Einwand mit der Batterie hatte ich noch nie Probleme, bin aber auch kein Dauerzocker 

Das mit Kabel ist wohl teuerer da das ohne Kabel mehr Materialien, sprich das Kabel, benötigt


----------



## Herbboy (14. September 2012)

Christor schrieb:


> Okay, danke für die zahlreichen Antworten. Also ist der hier der richtige? Etwas komisch wo das Steuerkreuz sitzt aber naja, sicher nur Gewöhnungssache.


 das Steuerkreuz wirst Du nur in wenigen Spielen brauchen, man steuert in der Hauptsache mit dem linken Stick.



> Wieso kostet die Kabelversion aber mehr wie die Kabellose?


 die kabellose FÜR WINDOWS kostet ca 10-15 Euro mehr. Die kabellose "normale" ist aber wie schon erklärt ohne USB-Empfänger und geht nur an einem PC, für den man den Empfänger schon hat, oder direkt an einer Xbox, und weil DAS die Version ist, die die ganzen xbox-Besitzer kaufen, ist die halt nicht teurer als die USB-Version (Massenverkäufe = Preisvorteil).

@Rabowke: im Laufe von 2 Jahren hab ich das Pad halt mal so verschleudert, und 2 mal auf den Boden, ein paar mal aufs Sofa und von da auf den Boden...   das passiert halt, wenn man zB im Halbfinal-Rückspiel der Champions League bei PES 2012 steht, eine 0:3 Heim-Hinspielniederlage aufholen muss, dann 2:0 in Rückstand gerät, das ganze auf 5:2 dreht und somit an sich wg. der Auswärtstore im Finale steht und dann in der Nachspielzeit das 3. Gegentor kassiert bei an sich 30 zu 4 Torschüssen...


----------

